# alarma mux y demux



## fagab (Sep 28, 2011)

como puedo crear una alarma con mux(multiplexores),demux (demultiplexores) contador mod 13  contador mod23 (registros de corrimiento) la alarma es para una empresa que cuenta con 12 cubiculos o oficinas y un puesto de seguridad en el cual hay una cabina que indicara la puerta que fue abierta.Despues de 23 segundos de estar abierta cualquier puerta  se debe accionar una alarma


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 28, 2011)

Amigo, necesariamente debes realizar tu proyecto con logica?, la opcion de microcontroladores es viable?


----------



## fagab (Sep 28, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, necesariamente debes realizar tu proyecto con logica?, la opcion de microcontroladores es viable?



es que tengo que hacerlo primero  con logica y luego con pic o micro


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 28, 2011)

Amigo siendo asi deberas mostrar lo que puedes hacer y podremos ayudarte.-


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 28, 2011)

Si vieja, porque así esta todo muy colgado de la nada!

tenes que controlar 12 habitáculos, o sea 12 sensores mínimo...multiplexado significa que vas a ir leyendo de a 1 sensor a la vez...y vas a repetir ese proceso a alta velocidad todo el tiempo..lo cual no es bueno, y puedo no resultar viable...

hay tantas alarmas digitales, con lógica digital, sin microcontroladores que podés hacer...por qué usar multiplexores?

además el multiplexor te va a indicar a la salida un 0 y un 1 pero no a qué puerta corresponde...

para eso es mejor un monitor de 12 entradas con 12 leds...y bueno una OR de 12 entradas hacia un contador de 23 segundos y de ahí a la sirena

ahi t muestro un ejemplito de lo que te digo...obvio necesitas 12 juegos de entrada mas resistencias mas led y más compuertas en cascada hasta llegar a doce


----------



## clocko (Sep 29, 2011)

será al final un tremendo monstruo de cables y circuitos integrados, pero ¿fagab es necesario identificar que puerta se abrio? ¿o simplemente la puerta que se abra activará la alarma sin ser neceario mostrar que puerta fue?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 29, 2011)

Mi circuito no es taaaan problematico como parece...y las únicas compuertas serías las OR

que se podrían solucionar con transistores

además de las OR, el timer...y el rele para la bocina y listo...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 29, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Si vieja, porque así esta todo muy colgado de la nada!
> 
> tenes que controlar 12 habitáculos, o sea 12 sensores mínimo...multiplexado significa que vas a ir leyendo de a 1 sensor a la vez...y vas a repetir ese proceso a alta velocidad todo el tiempo..lo cual no es bueno, y puedo no resultar viable...
> 
> ...


Hola DRACO, respecto al comentario que haces sobre los mux, puedes conocer "la puerta que ha sido abierta", ya que ante un cambio de nivel logico en la salida del mismo, podras identificar mediante las lineas de direccionamiento del mux.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 30, 2011)

si, obvio, pero ya tenés que tener un registro aparte para eso...o al menos un decodificador bcd a 7 segmentos para que quede el número de manera comprensible


----------



## karolina espinosa (Nov 6, 2011)

Estoy haciendo una alarma muy parecida solo que utiliza las 13 puertas, pero aún tengo problemas con el diseño del circuito....


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2011)

karolina espinosa dijo:


> Estoy haciendo una alarma muy parecida solo que utiliza las 13 puertas, pero aún tengo problemas con el diseño del circuito....



Publica el diseño que llevas echo para ver que fallas tiene.


----------

